# 2011 Large Scale Calenders



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK guys and gals, I have the ability to whip up some 2011 Large Scale Calenders, but I need your help. I need photos and I need them right away. So, if you have one you would like to submit, please e-mail it to:

[email protected]

Please include your full name, MLS member name, the subject, name of the RR, and where you took the photo.

I will be setting a deadline on this of Christmas, so get them in right away.....as soon as I have the calender done, I will post the link of where to get them on this thread.

Chris


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Starting to get some good photos in, thanks to the guys who have sent them. But I still need more. I will be going through them next week and choosing the best ones I have received by then, so get those photos in. 

Chris


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bringing this back to the top one more time. 

All of you snow plowers, I need a winter picture. Can anyone help me out? 

Also, feel free to send me your no winter pictures, a bigger variety is always better. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris.... What's your email address??? I'll send an image from Marty's


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

[email protected] 

Stan was in first post. 
John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, John.... That's what I get for not reading rightly.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Received the photo Stan, Thanks a lot!!!! 

Chris


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

2011 Calenders are done and ready to go. I have 2 formats available, a standard wall calender, and a vertical wall calender. 

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who sent in photos, I received quite a few of them. Since I can only use 13, some of you won't see your photos, hope that doesn't discourage you from sending in some for next year's calender. If I have enough next year, I can make multiple calenders. 

Calenders can be found here: http://www.cafepress.com/GScaleStore 

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ordered mine 

Thanks Chris


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Chris, 

I submitted the April picture on your 2011 Train Calendar, but you misspelled my name and shortcode. 

FYI - it's Rick Isard not Rich, and my shortcode is IZZY0855 not IZZY0885. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat, you take Paypal on your site?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, 
He takes Paypal. I just ordered mine.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered a couple.
JimC.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick, I am sorry for the error, I believe I can get that corrected. 

Chris


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris... 

Rick


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I got mine in the mail today....... 

Happy New Year you ALL!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick I and Chris,
Thanks for sending and using the April picture of my M190 Warbonnet Doodlebug. It was a pleasant surprise. 
Jim Carter


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I ordered mine yesterday and it's not here yet. 

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ordered now. Haven't seen it yet. Perhaps they're not working on New Year's.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice calendar. If you still have my e-mail address can you send me a phone num to order2 of the calendar. I do not order on line. Thanks. Surprise to see my pic for the month of Nov.







Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

call us toll free at 1-877-809-1659


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Randy for the Number. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope you all are enjoying your calenders. I am already receiving some great photos for next year's. Speaking of the 2012 calender, I will have it ready much sooner this time. This year's was a last minute idea. 

Thanks, 
Chris


----------

